# A spider that lays its eggs inside a human?



## Grael (Oct 27, 2003)

ok i know stupid bloody question! but a guy in work reckens that he knows of a spider that lays its eggs inside you and then the spiders eat you from the inside out, i told him its sounds like total and utter BS

can you just clarify this is total and utter BS please? i know its an annoying stupid question "my friend reckons" but hey i wanna proove him wrong  is there another insect or arachnid that does this?


----------



## darkeye (Oct 27, 2003)

Two words:

Bot Fly


----------



## Wade (Oct 28, 2003)

There are many "urban legends" about spiders, although this is a new one to me. I've heard the one about the "exploding cactus". Most of these stories demonstrate a colplete lack of understanding in the reproduction of spiders.

I think most originate with the botflies (and other flies) that Darkeye mentioned that have a parasitic stage in their life cycle. Somewhere in the retelling, spiders are substituted for flies, I guess because that makes it creepier for some people. Personally, I find flies to be waaaaaay creepier than spiders.

Wade


----------



## Wade (Oct 28, 2003)

After posting the above, I did a search at the Urban Legends Reference Pages and found this, which is pretty close:

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/spiderbt.htm

A brief warning: This site is VERY addictive! Almost as addictive as Arachnopets   

Wade


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 28, 2003)

wait its not illegal to kill a mantid in the us i always thought there was a 100 dallor fine:? 
mike


----------



## FelixA9 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wade _
> *After posting the above, I did a search at the Urban Legends Reference Pages and found this, which is pretty close:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/spiderbt.htm
> ...



Heh, yeah tell me about it!  I found it some time ago and I've read just about every entry there  

Here's another one for ya  http://www.straightdope.com/

=D =D =D


----------



## extrovertinvert (Oct 28, 2003)

*working at a pet store I get all kinds of stories abuot spiders*

well I have heard this story probably at least 8 times from different people.  some say it happend to a friend while others say it hapend to THEM.  so I had wondered if it sould be some type of insect that really does lay eggs inside you that hatch.  I allready know about bot flies but that wouldn't be the case as described by these peopl.  after I did several searches for info I came up with nata.  so its a big fat lie


----------



## Grael (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wade _
> *After posting the above, I did a search at the Urban Legends Reference Pages and found this, which is pretty close:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/insects/spiderbt.htm
> ...


cool thanks wade, great site


----------



## Wade (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Longbord1 _
> *wait its not illegal to kill a mantid in the us i always thought there was a 100 dallor fine:?
> mike *



Nope. It's a myth.  I think there may be a species in Florida that is listed as endengered and therefore protected, but that's about it.

Wade


----------



## Grael (Oct 29, 2003)

he still doesnt beleive me, he says he read it in an encyladpedia(omfg spelling lmao)


----------



## schlinkey (Oct 29, 2003)

http://www.travelchiapas.com/book/story-9.php

not a spiderstory, but nasty non the less


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Oct 31, 2003)

Schlinkey,

Yikes, I read the story.  You weren't kidding, that was a nasty experience.

Karen N.


----------



## krtrman (Nov 8, 2003)

my sisters boyfriend told me the same story yesterday only it happened to his mom's friend. i tried t explain the whole deal on spider reproduction. he got way grossed out by the pictures i showed him of my wolf spider laying a sac.


----------

